# What model number is this



## Nantuk (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi I was given this yardman snowbird snowblower it's a 10/33 briggs and Stratton I need a new auger belt but there are no numbers on the bottom plate I think it was made in 1983 ish


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Nantuk,
Snowbirds were a small enough and obscure enough brand that the full model list is not yet known.
I started a webpage that I hope will become the definitive Snowbird resource:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/snowbird/index.html

But the Snowbird enthusiast community, small as we are, has never heard of a 1033 Snowbird..until now! Yours is the very first discovery! I know that doesnt help with your quest though..sorry.

Could I please include some of your photos on the page as a new model for the list? If yes, could you perhaps take a front 3/4 view? Like this?










Now we know a 1033 snowbird exists, i'll do some research on it, see if google can come up with anything..
Are there any model and serial numbers on the engine? If yes, please post them, that will give us a model year..

Thanks! A very interesting find..maybe we can dig up more info about it..

Scot


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Take the belt off and bring it to an auto parts store. They can measure the length for you and than compare it to belts of the same width to find out what width it is. Once you know the belts length and width you can order an after market belt of the size you need online cheap.


----------



## Nantuk (Dec 24, 2018)

Scot thank you very much yes you can use any pictures I have it's currently taken apart I have the belt off and bringing it to a shop tomorrow to size it up as as I put back together I will send you a couple pics like you mentioned thanks again. Dusty I am taking the belt in tomorrow thank you too.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Dusty said:


> Take the belt off and bring it to an auto parts store. They can measure the length for you and than compare it to belts of the same width to find out what width it is. Once you know the belts length and width you can order an after market belt of the size you need online cheap.




That’s kind of a rude move

If they’re measuring your belt you should buy a belt from them

As a business owner I’d throw you out of my place and would tell you your not welcome back

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

bigredmf said:


> That’s kind of a rude move
> 
> If they’re measuring your belt you should buy a belt from them
> 
> ...


That was my first thought too. My local "mom and pop" auto supply which has only 3 narrow rows to get to the back counter has very reasonable prices. Never mind the larger Napa's


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

go to tractor supply, they have the belt measurer right next to the belts....they have kevlar belts that are better then the generic mom and pop store belts, and cheaper as well. If you get the wrong size, they exchange gladly.


----------



## Nantuk (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi there I found a belt it's back together and running good, your not going to believe this one, there are a couple of shops here I was recommended going to unfortunately they're all closed new year's eve so I went into krappy Tire (AKA Canadian Tire) with the old belt found this and it fit perfectly. Thank you for your help guys. Ps Scot here is picture you wanted I don't see a engine serial number I will keep looking


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nantuk said:


> Hi there I found a belt it's back together and running good, your not going to believe this one, there are a couple of shops here I was recommended going to unfortunately they're all closed new year's eve so I went into krappy Tire (AKA Canadian Tire) with the old belt found this and it fit perfectly. Thank you for your help guys. Ps Scot here is picture you wanted I don't see a engine serial number I will keep looking


Glad you got it running, and thanks for the photos..
I'll try to get the webpage updated soon..

thats quite a beast! 
Probably the largest Snowbird ever made.

Scot


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey Nantuk... check that gas line.....Looks like you have a big nick in that last Briggs photo. Be safe!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I found another 10/33 for sale in MA.


https://worcester.craigslist.org/for/d/spencer-yardman-snowblower/6764180970.html


Maybe send a quick message asking for model # or manual info???


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Judging from what looks to be (in closeup) a repainted engine,is it possible that the chassis was repainted,too?Is that oval shaped mark on the opposite corner to the "differential equipped" decal possibly the model/serial number tag under black paint?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Hey Nantuk... check that gas line.....Looks like you have a big nick in that last Briggs photo. Be safe!


I think that's the wire for the electric starter-agree,it's in rough shape.


----------



## Nantuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I will have a look at that wire tomorrow thanks for heads up on it


----------



## Nantuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I seen that if I can only figure out how to get the paint off with out removing any details


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

For sure not a Snowbird in the classic sense of the term. As was popular back in that era 70's and 80's manufacturers resurrected long gone names to boost sales, look no further than the auto industry.:grin: Anyone ever heard of the Mustang II Mach 1? A joke.


The original Snowbird died in '65 when Yardman took control adding Tecumseh and changing (cheapening) the basic design with thinner steel in the buckets, frames, handlebars and shortened impeller shafts not extending out to the augers anymore. Yardmans with the shortened impeller shafts were terrible snow throwers as the impeller to housing gap increased (3/8 " plus):sad2: (I was a kid in my teens, what did I know) to compensate for flex in the now shortened un-stabilized shaft.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Am I the only one old enough to discuss the old school blowers advantages and where we are at today (30- 40yrs. later)?


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

DriverRider, I know what your talking about. Snowbird started going downhill in 1965 that's why I've been collecting models before that date. My earliest model is a 1958 Model FB and my latest model is a 1964 Model 263 single speed. I currently have 9 different Model Snowbirds all made before 1965 and they all have their differences.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

MassSnowblower said:


> DriverRider, I know what your talking about. Snowbird started going downhill in 1965 that's why I've been collecting models before that date. My earliest model is a 1958 Model FB and my latest model is a 1964 Model 263 single speed. I currently have 9 different Model Snowbirds all made before 1965 and they all have their differences.



MassSnowblower I have been thinking about building a cross between the two machines a "Yardbird" which would be unstoppable. It is difficult to work around the shrouding of a Bird when it comes to engine choices for a re-power whereas the Yardman had the exposed engine and controls aptly out of the way.


I rebuild the transaxles when serviceable with new 20mm input and 1" axle shafts cross drilling them, bearings, seals and gaskets I cut to fit which is the guts of the machine. The more robust bucket and augers from a 26" Bird with knife edge ground scraper bar installed onto my two speed Yardman extending new impeller shaft out like the early Birds for added stability. Welding small triangular cutters onto the exposed rakes. Custom made or sleeve a modern impeller/fan, upgraded tires and powered by a 420cc snow engine.:wink2:


Some day maybe.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a pretty complete collection of George/Snowbird/Yard Man manuals. There's nothing even close to that model there.


----------

